# Looking for companies who are willing to provide visa sponsorship...



## bluewinter (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi!

I am a Bachelor in Business Administration graduate with almost 7 years of work experience from different Multinational Companies. I am very much interested to work, and even migrate, in Australia. 

I have been searching for jobs and companies who are willing to provide visa sponsorship, or atleast provide a job offer I could use for my visa application... but my search is in vain. I am more than willing to shoulder my own airfare and other processing fees.

I hope ou could advise where I could start my search, or where I could send out my resume. 

ICL


----------

